
The Entire Internet Will Be Archived in Canada to Protect It from Trump - ryan_j_naughton
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-entire-internet-will-be-archived-in-canada-to-protect-it-from-trump
======
grzm
Article from the Internet Archive itself is currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599)

Doesn't look like this has much (if anything) to add.

